# Hunt Saddle information needed



## Wildeman (Mar 4, 2020)

I am in the process of restoring a 1897 Featherstone Runabout rear steer tandem. I bought an original catalog. In it states that it uses a #10 Hygienic women's in the front and a #11 men's in the rear but I can not see the tops of the saddles in the picture. Does anyone have a Hunt catalog page that shows the style of these two seats so I can either search for them or find a suitable replica. Any help greatly appreciated. I want to bring this one back to as near as new as possible. Blow up the picture of the bike to see the awesome pin striping on this bike. Maroon was also a color option so I will be doing it in Maroon. It is most likely like the maroon on the head badge. The stripping was probaly gold like on the head badge. Anyone out there know for sure?


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 4, 2020)

Two 1897 Hunt Hygienic Saddle ads:


----------



## Wildeman (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks much for the information. Boy, it looks like that is going to be a tough one to find in any condition! I wonder why it is called a model XX?


----------



## Wildeman (Mar 4, 2020)

Would you happen to know what the men's saddle looks like? By the ad it was a guy riding the hygienic for over 22,000 miles. I am a bit confused. I thought the hygienics were developed as women's saddles.


----------



## David Brown (Mar 4, 2020)

I might have been in contact with you before about this not sure.I make a replica Sager Saddle from around 1897in a Ladies and Mens.  I do have a matched pair made.
 If interested get back to me with a PM and I can send you pictures of what I have.
Dave


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 5, 2020)

Hygienic saddles were made for both men and women. This is a Hunt Hygienic Model X (8.5" wide x 11" long














Dave Brown's replica Sager Saddles on a 1897 Tribune tandem:


----------



## Wildeman (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks so much for the detailed photos. I have saved then in my Saddles Folder. I did end up ordering two saddles from Paul in Australia. I will post pictures when they arrive. They will look just like this one I am attaching and will even have the Hunt logo. It is not the hygienic one but it will look good on the bike and the great thing about saddles is that they can be easily swapped out. This probably happened a lot back at the turn of the century. I am just conjecturing that from the enormous amount of period saddle advertisements I have looked at over the last several days.


----------



## David Brown (Mar 5, 2020)

I have Pauls saddles also, he does great work. Also makes period correct tool pouches that are super nice.


----------



## Wildeman (Mar 5, 2020)

Did tool pouches come with the bikes when they were new or were they an accessory like they are now?


----------



## David Brown (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes Company's had their own tool pouches with their stamping on them and came with tools.  I have originals but most are in pretty bad shape. It was more than likely an extra just like all the extra's you get today if you want them and pay.


----------



## Wildeman (Mar 18, 2020)

My two Hunt stamped repo saddles are finally finished and are on their way from Paul in Australia to my home in Washington State. I am currently somewhat stuck in Croatia at the moment but it is not a bad place to be stuck. I said I would post pictures when they were done so here they are. I think he did an excellent job and well worth the money. I received so much great advice here. It led me to asking if he had a Hunt stamp and also if he could custom make them to look like the Hunt I have posted here. I may have him duplicate a Hunt Heidenic at some point for the women's seat. I can't wait to finally see and feel them in person. I think they will look good on my soon to be maroon 1897 Featherstone rear steer courting bicycle with gold pin striping. I have already found an award winning pin stripe guy to do my work.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 18, 2020)

Beautiful replication of a lost craft.


----------

